# How Often Do You Exfoliate?



## caker (Jul 29, 2009)

How often do you exfoliate? Do you you do it enough? Should you do it more often? Do you over do it?and do you use which brand of cosmetics?


----------



## Karren (Jul 29, 2009)

A couple times a week.. I read your not supposed to more than like 3 times a week.. And I use or abuse every makeup brand I can get my hands on.. At least once or twice..





And.. Welcome to MakeupTalk!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 29, 2009)

I exfoliate every other day. All I do is add a teaspoon of regular granulated sugar to my regular cleanser (Clean and Clear foaming cleanser for sensitive skin) and scrub gently. My skin is baby soft and smooth.


----------



## Karren (Jul 29, 2009)

Ahhhh That's why your so sweet? lol Saw that one comin......


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 29, 2009)

Ha! I actually did not see that one coming lol!


----------



## Karren (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL I thought I read that sugar caused wrinkles too?


----------



## bCreative (Jul 29, 2009)

I truly do not exfoliate enough and I should.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 29, 2009)

Only if you eat it a lot of it and in excessive amounts, which I do neither of...I do love my sweet tea though.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 29, 2009)

I exfoliate almost every other day. I use the St. Ive's blemish control one. I like it so far.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 29, 2009)

Once a week and no more. With sensitive skin I have to be very careful of even minor irritants.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jul 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I exfoliate every other day. All I do is add a teaspoon of regular granulated sugar to my regular cleanser (Clean and Clear foaming cleanser for sensitive skin) and scrub gently. My skin is baby soft and smooth. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 29, 2009)

Twice a week


----------



## magosienne (Jul 30, 2009)

Usually every week or so, but considering we're in summer here, i've increased to once a week, twice on certain areas if needed.


----------



## Roxie (Jul 30, 2009)

I have oily skin, so I only exfoliate once a week. For dry skins, you should exfoliate twice a week and always moisturise afterwards,even oily skins should moisturise. You shouldn't exfoliate oily skin too often because it spreads pimples. You just use it to get rid of dead skin.


----------



## Xexuxa (Aug 3, 2009)

I use a light scrub in the shower at night, so I guess daily.


----------



## Sangiovese (Aug 3, 2009)

Varies, but generally around 3 times a week.

I always gently exfoliate before shaving though


----------



## Angels_Decay (Aug 3, 2009)

About 2 to 3 times a week. So far the only Exfoliater I've found that I like is the one made by Cosmedicen (or something like that) But I've only tried a few free samples that I LOVED of it...but its a little pricey and I was hoping to find something I liked better that was cheeper.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Aug 16, 2009)

Every other day.


----------



## Shamaya (Aug 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *caker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How often do you exfoliate? Do you you do it enough? Should you do it more often? Do you over do it?and do you use which brand of cosmetics?



I'm acne prone, so I only do it about once a week.. I have found that more effective than not doing it at all.. which my doctors tell me I shouldn't lol.


----------



## Drew_At_MoorSpa (Aug 17, 2009)

When ever I remember to do it (usually while I’m having a bath) so any where from once a day (I try to have a bath every day) to once a week my memory can be quite appalling at times


----------



## Hannah_ (Aug 17, 2009)

For certain types, it's certain times of the week.

For dry skin, once a week.

Normal skin, twice.

Combo/Oily, probably 2-3 times.

 Or if your skin can handle an abrasive scrub, you could try every OTHER day.


----------



## Chaeli (Aug 17, 2009)

I never use abrasive exfoliates. I have pretty much flawless skin. I do use a daily cleanser with microbeads but that's about it.


----------



## Hannah_ (Aug 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Chaeli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I never use abrasive exfoliates. I have pretty much flawless skin. I do use a daily cleanser with microbeads but that's about it. Lucky, you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Haha.


----------



## limelite (Aug 24, 2009)

i exfoliate twice a week with mitts.


----------



## PrincessMiracle (Aug 24, 2009)

*I never exfoliate..i'm blessed with a soft and clear complexion..and i believe if you dont need something dont use it just for the sake of using it..your skin is smart enough to renew itself*


----------



## LuckyCharm (Aug 27, 2009)

I try to aim for the once a week or so timeframe, but I usually forget so... but I am happy with 2-3 times a month. I LOVE LOVE LOVE Modern Friction by Origins. Keeps my skin super smooth and glowing. I no longer wear foundation because I have amazing skin that looks fabulous bare!


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Aug 27, 2009)

I usually exfoliate twice or 3 times a week...but I have recently started doing the oil cleansing method and i hear that gets rid of dead skin cells, so I will probably cut back to once a week soon.


----------



## Etha (Aug 29, 2009)

I exfoliate my face about 4 to 5 times a week. My skin is average but my nose gets oily and flaky if I don't exfoliate every day or every other day. Plus I am a clean freak when it comes to my face so I feel dirty if I don't.


----------



## seuseu (Aug 31, 2009)

Almost every day. I use the oil cleanser by DHC , so I remove it with a warm cloth by Aveda. My skin has never looked better. I have oily skin, and once a week I use skinceuticals w salicilyc acid to get a deep cleanse...


----------



## Wism (Sep 3, 2009)

Every day. Baking Soda, has done MIRACLES for my acne scars in less than a month. I know it sounds harsh and crazy but the key is to MOISTERIZE..not with a cheapy silicone moisterizer, but oils are best. I keep Weledas Rose Musquee in my purse and use it everyday. Has rose hip oil which is also good for scars and SERIOUSlY moisterizes.


----------



## seuseu (Sep 3, 2009)

While baking soda does amazing on the skin, its miracles are short lived. Baking soda is alkaline, so the reason your scars are going away is because the skin gets softer and peels away. Leaving your skin to an alkaline state invites bacterias in. In the long run you want to bring your skin to an acidic level (PH 4.5 to 5.9) to combat bacteria. So you have to use a toner that is acidic, like skinceuticals or just used distilled water mixed to organic vinegar (has worked wonders for my skin).


----------



## Wism (Sep 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *seuseu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif While baking soda does amazing on the skin, its miracles are short lived. Baking soda is alkaline, so the reason your scars are going away is because the skin gets softer and peels away. Leaving your skin to an alkaline state invites bacterias in. In the long run you want to bring your skin to an acidic level (PH 4.5 to 5.9) to combat bacteria. So you have to use a toner that is acidic, like skinceuticals or just used distilled water mixed to organic vinegar (has worked wonders for my skin). Correct, which is why my afternoon routine is done with my regular cleanser and no exfoliation. My afternoon routine has my face wash, a toner and more moisterizer. My skin is loving it. I am prone to breakouts but nothing for the last months, so bacteria has not been a problem. Thanks for the recs on these other good toners tho, I will check them out.


----------



## MsTique (Sep 5, 2009)

I use an exfoliating sponge about every other day- sometimes every. I have a soft exfoliating sponge as well I use in between. The exfoliating sponge is an abrasive one, but I've found a trick to keeping my skin balanced. I might have heard about not exfoliating every day a long time ago, but I threw it out the window when I found what works for me, lol. That's all I care about! And I didn't know about Baking Soda and scars??..that is really interesting. What is the regimen? My friend is always complaining about hers..if I can help her....that would be so awesome.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 5, 2009)

Usually mines every other day.


----------



## karen18 (Sep 11, 2009)

Twice a week should be fine, too much of exfoliation is not good for skin.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Sep 12, 2009)

2 or 3 times a week, i have super oily skin, and 2 or 3 times a week is just right, my skin look much better and healthy.


----------



## jodevizes (Sep 14, 2009)

Once a week is enough for me. I used to use Apri, which was crushed apricot pits but I like to use granulated sugar too. I only use it in winter as I found that it attracted the ants.


----------



## lojical1 (Oct 2, 2009)

2-3 times a week, if i remember



. I use Origins microdermabrasion and once I'm done with that I think I will try another brand. Its a little too rough and it stings if I accidentally get it near my eyes (which is almost always since I exfoliate my forehead).


----------



## Framboise (Oct 3, 2009)

Twice a week if I don't forget. Once with a scrub and once with a clay mask.


----------



## cocobaby (Oct 6, 2009)

i use clinique every day exfoliater..its not abrasive at all..usually every 2nd day


----------



## Andi (Oct 6, 2009)

2-3 times a week, with an at-home microdermabrasion product (currently MAC`s Microfine Rifinisher, which I love)


----------



## sugarjunkie (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm using a very mild tretinoin cream now and haven't had any redness or visible peeling. I use a gentle face scrub about once or twice a week. (But maybe I should ask my dermatologist if this is okay).


----------



## comcath (Nov 7, 2009)

every other day


----------



## Ssue (Nov 9, 2009)

Every other day. Because I have such dry, sensitive skin I simply use oatmeal, a tiny bit of sugar mixed with a freshly squeezed ctirus like lemon, lime or orange juice. . .

Works great!


----------



## sweet67 (Nov 10, 2009)

I have oily/acne skin so I exfoliate 3x a week using St. Ives apricot scrub. i exfoliate frequently to remove dead skin and prevent my pores from getting clogged.


----------



## xFlossy (Feb 4, 2010)

I exfoliate at least once a week, or whenever I feel I need it. I use St. Ives renew and firm. I love it!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 4, 2010)

Originally Posted by *L165* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Can exfoliation ever be dangerous? How can you be positive its safe? Dangerous i think is not the most appropriate word. We all have different skins, so some of us, especially sensitive skins, have to use very gentle scrubs, others can use some a little more abrasive. Then when you have found the right scrub, you have to make sure you don't exfoliate too often. Sure you think you get a "glow" because scrubs remove dead cells and impurities, but if you do that too often, you strip your skin of moisture, and it will retaliate by producing more sebum to compensate, it's a vicious circle.


----------



## nellreno (Feb 5, 2010)

I use a gentle scrub 2-3 times a week. If I do it more than that I find that my skin gets really irritated and turns red.


----------



## Kraezinsane (Feb 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I exfoliate every other day. All I do is add a teaspoon of regular granulated sugar to my regular cleanser (Clean and Clear foaming cleanser for sensitive skin) and scrub gently. My skin is baby soft and smooth. You know, Adrienne, that is positively Brilliant!
I am going to try that






I really like St. Ives scrub. I have a hard time with it though because even though I don't have sensitive skin, I find it too harsh for my skin. It irritates my acne. Maybe I scrubby-scrub-dub to hard =/


----------



## kwalt00 (Feb 5, 2010)

i use clinques scrub for oiler skin every other day


----------



## Charlese Cossey (Nov 24, 2012)

I exfoliate twice a week I use a facial exfoliating sponge with my. Clinique acne solution I use my Clinique everyday but only exfoliate with it twice a week


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 25, 2012)

I use an enzyme peel once a week, a scrub twice a week, and a deep pore cleanser (Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap, which also exfoliates) on the off days. Sounds like a lot, but it is the best way to keep my skin soft and clear.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 25, 2012)

I exfoliate every other day with Control Corrective's Medicated Pumice Wash. I have acne-prone skin and that helps to keep it under control!


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 28, 2012)

Usually around 3 times a week. My skin is pretty tough and I love exfoliating. I use Lush's Ocean Salt once a week and Vasanti Brighten Up the other two times. Ocean Salt is my favorite but it's a little harsh for using more regularly, plus it's pretty pricey.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Nov 28, 2012)

My face: Usually about 3x a week w/St. Ives Gentle Apricot Scrub for sensitive skin

My body: Daily w/a loofah used with a moisturizing body wash


----------



## abbyr (Nov 30, 2012)

I usually do once or twice a week. I have sensitive skin so I pat on my scrub and let it sit as a "mask" for a couple minutes and then rinse off. It never leaves my face irritated this way.


----------



## LadyTam (Sep 29, 2013)

New to understanding exfoliation here..

Is it good to help clear up acne for sensitive skin?  And would the granulated sugar be too harsh for sensitive skin?


----------



## slinka (Sep 29, 2013)

I do minor exfoliation every day (very minimal scrubbiness =p ) and a major exfoliation once a week, which is really all my skin can tolerate without freaking out. I use St. Ives apricot scrub. I use my special exfoliation day as a sort of at-home spa day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Long hot bath, bath fizzy, hair mask, exfoliate, cleanse, face mask- then serums/moisturizers...the works. =p


----------



## slinka (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyTam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New to understanding exfoliation here..

Is it good to help clear up acne for sensitive skin?  And would the granulated sugar be too harsh for sensitive skin?

I think exfoliation (at least in my experience and many others I know) is good for skin in general. I think sugar should be fine, maybe mix it with something soothing (There are tons of different recipes out there- find what looks good to you!) and I suggest starting with doing it just once a week. Let your face warm up with hot water for a while, then take your scrub (I use st. ives sensitive apricot scrub) and firmly-not roughly-work the mixture in circles around your face. Don't overdo it. Rinse it off-I usually cleanse my face afterwards, but you may find you don't want to do that-  but I do recommend a good moisturizer afterwards! If your skin is anything like mine, if you don't apply a moisturizer, your skin will produce extra sebum to make up for what it lost, and that's not pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope I helped... I'm sure other people here will have some fab advice as well!


----------



## theHulk750 (Oct 3, 2013)

Granulated sugar maybe too much for your skin.  You may be developing rosecea which also has pustuals and papules in its early stages but consult a dermatologist to make sure.  Ideally you want to exfoliate your skin on a regular basis to remove the build up of dead keratinized cells on the top layer of the epidermis and maintain clear hair follicles free of sebum and cell matter.  There are several different methods of exfoliation so make sure that the one you choose is appropriate for you skin type and skin tone.  And ALWAYS protect that freshly exfoliated skin with a moisturizer with a minimum of SPF 30.   Because you have sensitive skin, it can't tolerate much therefore I would recommend an enzyme mask or peel.  Image has a great Vital C one and Glo has a pumpkin enzyme mask.  They are great for all skin types!  Enzymes help breakdown the dead skin cells on the top layer of the skin and are much safer.  Look at the product ingredients to make sure there isn't anything that will cause a reaction or inflammation.   As for myself, I exfoliate my skin everyday.  Estheticians get all good stuff!  I have mild adult acne that can flare up from time to time so I use a salicylic cleanser twice a day to help with my oily skin.  In the morning after I cleanse I apply a medicated lotion with a salicylic blend to keep my oil and acne under control.  At night I use a retinol-a cream which has glycolic as my repair cream.  (Salicylic and glycolic are chemical exfoliators that help remove oil and dead cells keeping hair follicles unclogged.)  Then depending on how my skin feels, I will do an 20% enzyme peel after I dermaplane every 4 weeks.  In between I might to do a glycolic mask followed by and enzyme mask.   In the fall and winter I will make a sugar scrub with coconut oil and essential oils for my body.


----------

